
Ask HN: Getting structured data from URL? - amirouche
I am looking for a service similar to zvelo.com which takes as input URLs or domains and returns structured data like the subject of the website, the different topics that appears on the website etc.<p>In an ideal world, it should be a REST service.<p>Any help?
======
onion2k
Amazon's AWIS service will return up to 3 dmoz categories for a URL -
[https://aws.amazon.com/awis/](https://aws.amazon.com/awis/)

------
owebmaster
This is not something easy to be done. A lot of startups tried to succeed,
some actually did (like www.summly.com), but there is no mainstream solution
in this subject, AFAIK. It is not an easy technical solution.

------
f_allwein
How about [http://import.io](http://import.io) ? Does that cover what you are
trying to do?

